# ceiling texture - small question



## andrewjoseph (Jan 26, 2009)

I am contracting a basement for my brother in law and he decided that he would hang and finish the drywall. This is someting that I advised him not to do. I explained time and time again how easy it is to screw up - but he said he could do it and needed to save money.

When texturing the ceiling with a stomp brush - there is usually sort of a ridge made which the painter can run his brush in to trim out the ceiling. I am painting so this is why I am wondering - to make sure that this is done right.

What technique is done to get that smooth edge/channel for in inside corner that touches the ceiling. If someone could explain I would appreciaite it.

Thanks


----------



## Brocktologist (Sep 16, 2008)

andrewjoseph said:


> *I am contracting a basement for my brother in law and he decided that he would hang and finish the drywall.* This is someting that I advised him not to do. I explained time and time again how easy it is to screw up - but he said he could do it and needed to save money.
> 
> When texturing the ceiling with a stomp brush - there is usually sort of a ridge made which the painter can run his brush in to trim out the ceiling. I am painting so this is why I am wondering - to make sure that this is done right.
> 
> ...


Who, what, huh?


----------



## andrewjoseph (Jan 26, 2009)

After you brush the ceiling to put on texturing, stomping, I believe it can be called. How does the mud not get on the walls? And how do you make the transition from wall to ceiling in the corners where the wall ends and the ceiling starts? Do you just run a knife along the corner or is ther something else to it?

This may be a bad question but I am not understanding how it works?

It seems like when you coat the brush in mud and smack it against the ceiling that it would splatter against the walls a bit especially right near the finished walls.


----------



## simplejack (Jan 15, 2009)

My painter can do this by hand! and eye...

But since your Not a painter...If it's a rounded edge use a Chalk line (White) to snap a straight line you can follow.

If it's a corner with ceiling thats heavy in texture you may want to use a 12" taping knife to guard the ceiling from paint... as you move along the top (cutting in).

GOOD LUCK!


----------



## Muddauber (Nov 2, 2007)

After you texture,use a 5 or6 " knife to skim coat the top wall angle.
Use the same mud that you textured with. First off, Scrape off the excess mud left from the texture. It will tack up pretty quick, and coat the angle. After the ceiling dries, sand with an angled sanding block.:thumbsup:


----------



## Rx8 (Jan 3, 2009)

Muddauber said:


> After you texture,use a 5 or6 " knife to skim coat the top wall angle.
> Use the same mud that you textured with. First off, Scrape off the excess mud left from the texture. It will tack up pretty quick, and coat the angle. After the ceiling dries, sand with an angled sanding block.:thumbsup:


agreed accept I personally follow behind with a pan of lightweight b/c topping is no fun to sand- just skim the top few inches (wall side obviously) pretty tight and will only take a min or 2 to sand all the top angles in a room. also i wouldn't bother scaping off the mud before skimming unless its completely setup.


----------



## A+ Texture (Sep 23, 2008)

The house I grew up in these guys came in and did a stomp brush pattern with a design in the center of the room and they made a border all along the ceiling (on the ceiling) with a 4" knife, flat and smooth. It actually looked pretty cool.


----------

